# Sister's Sixty Stick



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

My sister turns 60 next week, so I am going to give her this walking stick to help her get over the shock!

I had to repair the hand grip area as I cracked it trying to texture the grip. Rather than turn the stick into designer firewood I drilled and epoxied the stick back together with threaded rod, then wrapped the grip area with paracord.

The stick is piece of oil finished black cherry.


----------



## airborne (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice stick, I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

THere's nothing like a quality hand-made item like this to ease ones transition into that 6th decade. Of course, if I had been the one to make it I would have to have started it when she was a teenager. (I'm a little bit slow)


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

You sister will proud to have that. Nice work.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice looking stick MJC4!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

:lolu: Alador, that was funny!!!!!!


----------

